# Slowly rising Ph?



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

This is a little weird, my 10g tank has good water parameters....except the ph consistently increases.

Generally, after a water change done with amquell plus treated water that has been set to bubble for at least 24 hours, the Ph is at 7-7.2.

After 5-6 days it has risen to 7.6 to 7.8.
None of the other parameter move a bit,
am 0
ni 0
na 10-20ppm (between the two shades of orange on api liquid kit)

Any ideas?
*cool-dude


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*It must be buffers in your tank that affects the pH. Your substrate could be raising it.*


----------



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

the gravel is just the bagged stuff from lfs, black in color, and its my only substrate....really wish I could remember brand name.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

pH rises as carbon dioxide lowers.

In my planted tanks with no circulation and even with peat moss in the substrate, ph slowly rises to 8.4-8.8 with the api high range test kit. With just a sand substrate it rises to that level in a matter of just a few days.

my.02


----------



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> pH rises as carbon dioxide lowers.


Sweet! I take it to mean that my Bananna plants and feathers are keeping up! exellent! Thank you!


----------

